

NTT Internet BGP Visualization - TranceMan
http://as2914.net/#/

======
A010
Isn't this just posted yesterday?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10177835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10177835)

~~~
TranceMan
Whoops - yes sorry. I managed to copy/paste the /#/ at the end of the url so I
assume HN didn't pick up the dupe.

------
miander
The page doesn't load for me, claiming that I don't have WebGL. chrome://gpu
confirms that I do. Is anyone else having this issue?

~~~
api
I think it might be down-isn -- HN hug of death. It's a pretty heavy web app.

~~~
job
It loads at 100 Kb/sec here in Amsterdam, but does not seem down.

I am not familiar with the GPU error. So far most say the best viewing
experience of this app is with Chrome.

